# Back to running



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As I may have mentioned I am trying to get back into shape from an extended period of just being lazy. I blamed my lack of excersise on to much work, to much travel, or just to much of anything. I used to be somewhat of a workout warrior in past years and while I won't go back to that regimen again I am slowely getting a routine down. I recently went back to working the heavy bag, light wieghts, ( power lifting is over for me ) and doing more laps in the pool. This past week I added running again and I am here to tell you........I was so out of shape stamina wise. Why I bet I couldn't have out run Mish. I have always hated running but I am one of those who believes no pain no gain so back at it I go. Feels good now that my legs are back under me. Next up? Full BOB or GHB and out into the country for hiking to test my legs. I won't be the workout warior again but I am damn sure going to be able to out run Mish.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When in bear country, it pays to be faster than someone else.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, old man?!!! Are we going to race?!! lol Let's do this!!! I'll meet on the baseball field at 3:10...pvssy! 

Now that, that's over with, I hate running. I'll do it but I can burn way more calories doing a quick, hard workout. I will never understand those people that go out and run 6-10 miles or so. I would rather work my ass off for 45 minutes doing hard cardio and some resistance training.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hey prepared one, you should look into getting a bicycle. Both mtn bikes and regular bikes are a great and fun way to get in shape. And they are a hell of a lot easier on o.. er I mean experienced knees and backs. Just a thought. Good luck!

Plus post shtf transportation!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish! In my day I would leave you so far in my review mirror you would be nothing but a distant memory! LOL

Yep. Lookin at a bike as well. I am old fashioned I guess. I have always believed a couple of miles running and then working the the heavy bag was a good work out. I used to love to lift weights as well. Both heavy and light, getting power and stamina. I think if it aint hurting and your not working up a major sweat your not working hard enough. LOL But, Maybe Mish is right? Doing a few jumping jacks to Jane Fonda's work out tape might be better. LOL


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I am working towards a standard to attain. 

The FBI has a set of standards for Agents age 50-59. 24 situps in one minute, 13 pushups without stopping, 300 meter run in 83 seconds, 1.5 mile run in 15':15". I can already do the first half, I have not ran anywhere in probably 20 years. Did plenty of long distance endurance cycling, not the same thing though. fortunately I live a fairly clean lifestyle, no alcohol tobacco or drugs, not overweight, lift a little here and there. I'm doing my first carbine class in 2 weeks, trying to get a little PT in before the class begins.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> I am working towards a standard to attain.
> 
> The FBI has a set of standards for Agents age 50-59. 24 situps in one minute, 13 pushups without stopping, 300 meter run in 83 seconds, 1.5 mile run in 15':15". I can already do the first half, I have not ran anywhere in probably 20 years. Did plenty of long distance endurance cycling, not the same thing though. fortunately I live a fairly clean lifestyle, no alcohol tobacco or drugs, not overweight, lift a little here and there. I'm doing my first carbine class in 2 weeks, trying to get a little PT in before the class begins.


Showoff! hehe


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Recently, Slewfoot posted about his daughter's Crossfit workout. I posted a fictional account, hopefully humorous, about attempting the same workout. Unfortunately, the actual result of me attempting that workout would probably have been pretty similar. I was/am significantly overweight. 

I realized it was time to do something about it. I am working out every day and eating healthy food in reasonable quantities. I went to the doc yesterday, and am down 45 pounds in just under 2 months. I feel so much better already. I still have a long way to go, but am glad to have made the progress I have. Thanks Slewfoot!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats Courtswagger.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> Oh yeah, old man?!!! Are we going to race?!! lol Let's do this!!! I'll meet on the baseball field at 3:10...pvssy!
> 
> Now that, that's over with, I hate running. I'll do it but I can burn way more calories doing a quick, hard workout. I will never understand those people that go out and run 6-10 miles or so. I would rather work my ass off for 45 minutes doing hard cardio and some resistance training.


Generally I would agree with the 2nd half of your statement, but found that after years of lifting weights and indoor cardio, nothing changed. I stopped and started to dedicate myself to half marathon training, climbing and in general just more outdoor activities. Stopped going to the gym completely and I lost more weight and gained real strength. YMMV.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I may miss a gym session once or twice a week but I always run at least three times a week. Two of those times are nice long slow runs (about a 9min mile pace with distance between 6-10 miles). I do the fun runs and marathons when they come around but really just do it all to stay in shape (I hate running and know if I slack my 2 mile run time is effected) but also to get my kids into it. Both my 10 and 8yr old have completed 5ks at a decent pace. 

Running sucks... But I keeps my cardio/stamina up and allows me to eat what I want


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> When in bear country, it pays to be faster than someone else.


I have always told my children..you do not have to be the fastest person - you just cannot be the slowest (tripping is allowed)


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

Daily gym rat here, got in my 5 miles this morning. In the a/c on a tread mill watching tv, surrounded by women. Life ain't bad for hardcore...lol


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I am working towards a standard to attain.
> 
> The FBI has a set of standards for Agents age 50-59. 24 situps in one minute, 13 pushups without stopping, 300 meter run in 83 seconds, 1.5 mile run in 15':15". I can already do the first half, I have not ran anywhere in probably 20 years. Did plenty of long distance endurance cycling, not the same thing though. fortunately I live a fairly clean lifestyle, no alcohol tobacco or drugs, not overweight, lift a little here and there. I'm doing my first carbine class in 2 weeks, trying to get a little PT in before the class begins.


Hmmm.... I have a lot of work to do. I tested myself on the running portion of the standard. Went to he local HS track, warmed up by doing some paced walking, and decided I needed to get a feel for what sort of pace I needed to run 300 yrds in 83 seconds. That is 3 27second 100 yrd dashes, but you need the stamina to run that pace, so I gave it a shot. I ran 200 yd in 70 seconds twice in testing. I was curious if I could even run a full lap, 400 yd. I did in 1:57 and they give a 15:15 to complete 1.5 mile. So my 1.5 mile pace was good for the 400, I just need to extend out that distance and build the stamina to complete. I would think that over a course of 3 weeks I could be at that level or darn close to it. And the good news is I'm not sore or hurting today, just a little muscle stiffness.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Very good for you.

Start out easy and incorporate lots of stretching before and after.

I only do woods running and if been away for a spell I'll concentrate on strenuous hiking for a week before running. Then I do intervals, a warmup heading uphill, then a run when on some flats. I have stations I stop at to do pushups/chinups/pullovers (find handy trees), when the running starts to get too much for your cardio. I will alternate between running and very strenuous hiking, stretching out the muscles again while going up or down steep hills. When I'm back into it runs go from 2-7 miles all in the woods.

I bring along some water, bug dope, and a compass. Sometimes a light jacket if rain or cold weather. If I find something interesting the run may turn into a bushwack or a stalk. I never have a set course but a general direction and timeframe. I try to enjoy myself so it never turns gets boring. Some routes I have makeshift fishing kits stashed (wooden saplings with hook and line) and sometimes come home with a dinner of wild trout, mushrooms and leeks.

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Get off the couch. One foot in front of the other. This is going to sound crazy but it helps. Download some military running cadences onto your ipod. Back when I was a young stud we would run mile after mile in the sand singing cadences. I still like to listen to them when I run to get a rhythm and put my mind somewhere else. My right shoulder doesn't like heavy weights anymore so I use a little less and do a s*** tone of reps.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if you read the first part of the thread, I have not ran anywhere in over 20 years. Not that I have not been active, quite the opposite, endurance cycling. My lungs felt a bit restricted, meaning their elasticity felt restricted. Plus it is allergy season so that may have had a little to do with it. I'm going to hit it again today, gotta work the next few days, might hit it again Sunday night.

It is sort of strange, my motivation wanes if I have no clear objective to train towards. When I was prepping to do a 450 mile bike ride, I had no problem making the time to get out and train for a few hours. Now with the goal I laid out for me, motivation comes easier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That is great Court Swagger! I'm only down 14lbs in a little over 2 months but I feel much better. 30 minutes on eliptical with my weighted vest and cutting out glutens (breads/beer/all things wheat).

Mrs Slippy has been the same weight (except for 2 pregnancies) for the last 34 years of my knowing her. 120-125 lbs at 5'4". 45-60 minutes on Stairmaster 6 days a week. She attempted to tried for one more Marathon to raise money for the Leukemia and Lymphoma Team in Training but she found out that Father Time is a mean MOFO...



CourtSwagger said:


> Recently, Slewfoot posted about his daughter's Crossfit workout. I posted a fictional account, hopefully humorous, about attempting the same workout. Unfortunately, the actual result of me attempting that workout would probably have been pretty similar. I was/am significantly overweight.
> 
> I realized it was time to do something about it. I am working out every day and eating healthy food in reasonable quantities. I went to the doc yesterday, and am down 45 pounds in just under 2 months. I feel so much better already. I still have a long way to go, but am glad to have made the progress I have. Thanks Slewfoot!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Cut out beer?!?!?! Oh heeeeeeeeeelllll no!! I'll run faster and farther but I love me some beer! Cut out beer! ***** you lost your mind!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Cut out beer?!?!?! Oh heeeeeeeeeelllll no!! I'll run faster and farther but I love me some beer! Cut out beer! ***** you lost your mind!


Ahh my young friend keith of little faith!

I just switched entirely to the nectars of the corn! See below! :77:

View attachment 12337


----------

